# Awkward sense of self



## Anonymity (Jul 8, 2013)

Sometimes I get really nervous and self conscious of how I look when I do things. How I look when I interact with someone, etc. I begin to picture myself as this person in my head and how others view me, and that picture in my head plays all the scenarios I am actually doing very bizarrely. I then get lost from the moment and am consumed with how I look and how I am interacting with other people, myself, and the world. I begin to feel very uncoordinated and out of place. Anyone else get like this?


----------



## goodbyenell644 (Jul 9, 2015)

Because of the dissociation, i always feel outside of myself watching myself. I am so self concious of myself, like observing every move i make. In interaction, i am watching myself talk to the other person. How i look and sound. it's so exhausting. The way t think i come across to people is not how i want to. Hope this relates to what you're saying.


----------



## CoffeeGirl9 (Oct 4, 2009)

goodbyenell644 said:


> Because of the dissociation, i always feel outside of myself watching myself. I am so self concious of myself, like observing every move i make. In interaction, i am watching myself talk to the other person. How i look and sound. it's so exhausting. The way t think i come across to people is not how i want to. Hope this relates to what you're saying.


Yes!!! I am constantly watching myself. And I am not me. I am not saying what I would actually say. I feel I have no control over what comes out I just have to say something. I hate running in to people "I know" because I don't feel like I know them right now.


----------



## Not Human (Jul 22, 2015)

Anonymity said:


> Sometimes I get really nervous and self conscious of how I look when I do things. How I look when I interact with someone, etc. I begin to picture myself as this person in my head and how others view me, and that picture in my head plays all the scenarios I am actually doing very bizarrely. I then get lost from the moment and am consumed with how I look and how I am interacting with other people, myself, and the world. I begin to feel very uncoordinated and out of place. Anyone else get like this?


I thought that im the only one who feel this all the time thx bro for your topic


----------



## AndyG7006 (Jan 6, 2016)

I can relate, whenever I get like that everything feels really ridgit, stiff, awkward and unnatrual. I feel like that may come from the genuine lack of interest that depression gives us though or it could be the state of being hyperaroused that anxiety brings on.


----------



## Surfer Rosa (Nov 27, 2015)

That sounds pretty normal. I would try to worry less what people think about you, though. People do not analyze your every move. They don't care, unless they are attracted to you or something.

If you have to analyze something, analyze how you speak. Language is on a completely different, more complex plane. Each word you say to people (while they are still listening/getting an idea of what they think you are saying) has a real impact on thier mood, and perception of you.

As for how you are putting those books away or grabbing groceries, analyzing every move will not help. You said it yourself that if trips you up. It tripped me up in the past.


----------

